# Official Busts and Booms Predictions Thread



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Here's a chance to name the players you feel are either going to:

a. Flop in the NBA even though they were highly touted in college. 

OR

b. Explode in the NBA even though they didn't have impressive college careers. 


In the bust category I have:

*Adam Morrison SF Gonzaga*




In the boom category I have:



*Patrick O'Bryant C Bradley* 

:whoknows:


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Boom* aldridge. i think he will succeed at nba level. and within 2 years be one of the players who averages close to there college stats

rashad(sp?) anderson. veteran shooter who is very clutch, he will go unnoticed and be a useful bench player even in rookie season.

*BUST* 
The White Kobe

Adam Morrison.

both with get their offensive repetoir picked apart by nba defenses. and every year even the biggest college players look relatively scrawny, i cant wait til first time a player with the bulk of lebron goes straight over the top of morrison. he can have a cry on the floor.... while the clock still running


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

BUST: Morrison

Guy doesn't play D...he won't last long in the NBA.

BOOM: JJ

Maybe there's a bit homerisim shining through, but I think he's much better then people actually give him credit for. He could easily average around 20ppg in the NBA.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

For some unknown reason, something inside me tells me Noah will be a bust in the NBA even though the kid is absolutely tearing it up in the tourney. I think its the Jared Jefferies syndrome I have.

I don't think Morrison will be a bust unless you expect him to go out and average 28 ppg in the NBA. The guy is not a franchise player but he would make a lethal scoring complement to one like a Sean Elliot type.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jameh said:


> *BUST: Morrison
> 
> Guy doesn't play D...he won't last long in the NBA.*
> 
> ...


Im not disagreeing with you saying he's going to be a bust, but if thats your only reason then I think its flawed. Plenty of players in the NBA dont play D and aren't considered busts.

Just playing devils advocate :devil2:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly have no clue where Shelden Williams will excel. I think he'll have to make his living in the pros as a Goon.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> Im not disagreeing with you saying he's going to be a bust, but if thats your only reason then I think its flawed. Plenty of players in the NBA dont play D and aren't considered busts.
> 
> Just playing devils advocate :devil2:


Don't get me wrong, that's not the only reason...but it's a very big reason. He can be shut down pretty easily by an above average defender, and the fact that he plays zero D will make it even harder for him to get some PT. And it's tough to develop when you arent getting much playing time (eg. Darko). Not to mention he'll be picked high so not only will he be on a bad team, but he'll be expected to do much more...he'll have much high expectations and he won't be able to live up to them.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> I honestly have no clue where Shelden Williams will excel. I think he'll have to make his living in the pros as a Goon.


 :clap: :swammi: :reporter:


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

Jameh said:


> BUST: Morrison
> 
> Guy doesn't play D...he won't last long in the NBA.
> 
> ...


okay, you're bashing Morrison for not playing D, but Redick is under 6'4" and unathletic. Does that equal good defense? JJ won't average 20 ppg in the pros, he'll be lucky to get 14.

BUST: JJ

BOOM: Marcus Williams or Brandon Roy.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Jameh said:


> Don't get me wrong, that's not the only reason...but it's a very big reason. He can be shut down pretty easily by an above average defender, and the fact that he plays zero D will make it even harder for him to get some PT. And it's tough to develop when you arent getting much playing time (eg. Darko). Not to mention he'll be picked high so not only will he be on a bad team, but he'll be expected to do much more...he'll have much high expectations and he won't be able to live up to them.


.

People say the most outrageuous things.

Morrison scored in double digits every game, and scored *at least 23 points in 26 of 30 games!*

How stupid are NCAA coaches if he can be shut down pretty easily by an above average defender, but he still led the nation in scoring? He made 74 treys at 43%, 230 2pt FGs and 240 FTs. When the game was on the line, over and over again he came through with clutch shots despite 20,000 people knowing he was going to shoot.

Shut down pretty easily? Please.

His defensive shortcomings will certainly limit his NBA career; he will have to overcome them to become at least decent, or he will certainly be a roleplayer. But not because he can't score in a dizzying array of ways.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

BUST - Tyrus Thomas, if he really goes #1. 

BOOM - Quincy Douby, combo guard, Rutgers. Can flat out play.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> BUST - Tyrus Thomas, if he really goes #1.
> 
> BOOM - Quincy Douby, combo guard, Rutgers. Can flat out play.


So if Thomas goes number 4 then he wont be a bust? He will either succeed or he won't. What does the slot he's picked in have to do with anything?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

morrison will play enough help defense to get by, he'll probably have to take the weaker of the opposing teams wing players but that wouldnt be the first time an offensive minded player had to do that. what i look at with a player is what is his opponents +-. dirk was never a great defender but he is usually at least a +10 as opposed to the guy going against him. morrison this year was about +15 against all comers.give me 5 guys that are +10 and i win by 50. as for the guy who says morrison will be a bust but redick will be a boom. i really dont care one way or the other about redick but think about how rediculous that statement is. if you dont like one you probably wouldnt like the other.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Jameh said:


> BUST: Morrison
> 
> Guy doesn't play D...he won't last long in the NBA.
> 
> ...


maybe alot of homerism last time i checked redick doesnt play any better d than morrison.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The Mad Viking said:


> .
> 
> People say the most outrageuous things.
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of Corey Belsinger? He single handedly shut down Morrison more than once already this season. And to be honset, the best college defender isnt much better than an above average NBA defender. He'll have a harder time than you think. Right now if his shots not falling he resorts to scoring in the paint a bit, and his body frame isnt big enough to do any damage in the paint in the NBA. He's just too skinny. He won't be able to push people around and bang in the post like he does now. 

To me...I'd be surprised if he turned out to be half of what Wally Szcerbiak is.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Redick plays defense.He tries and nobody has yet to show me the game in which his man did anything against Redick that was anything more than an average game.He's not a great defender by any stretch but when people claim he's a bad defender they are nothing more than a bunch of baboons mimicking each other.Show me the evidence.I see JJ staying in front of his man.I see teams constantly trying to attack JJ...But when did they do this successfully.The only game where you might be able to claim this was against Maryland when Nik Caner-Medley tried over and over to drive against JJ and he succeeded about as much as he would against other players.

Again I repeat my challenge.If JJ is such a bad defender...then provide me with the evidence.I am willing to allow that he's not outstanding,but noone has ever answered this challenge.They simply repeat the misconception that JJ is a bad defender,I suppose because he is perceived to be the average jumpshooting white boy.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jameh said:


> Have you ever heard of Corey Belsinger? He single handedly shut down Morrison more than once already this season. And to be honset, the best college defender isnt much better than an above average NBA defender. He'll have a harder time than you think. Right now if his shots not falling he resorts to scoring in the paint a bit, and his body frame isnt big enough to do any damage in the paint in the NBA. He's just too skinny. He won't be able to push people around and bang in the post like he does now.
> 
> To me...I'd be surprised if he turned out to be half of what Wally Szcerbiak is.


any relation to corey belser from san diego, personally i dont think there are 10 good defenders in the nba but thats another subject. belser is an outstanding defender, reminds me of jones for memphis who played at duke. morrison won all the games against belser that's the bottom line, what i like about ammo is he can score on the baseline as well as with the mid-range game and this year showed great improvement from 3. its pretty fair to critique his defense but to criticise his offense is really a lost cause.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Booms: Bargnani, Splitter, Morrison.

Busts: Reddick, Thomas.

But I think it's too early for a list like this.


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

Booms: Marcus Williams(UCONN), Rodney Carney(Memphis), Richard Roby(Colorado)

Busts: JJ Redick(Duke), Adam Morrison(Gonzaga), Kevin Pittsnogle(West Virginia)

My Opinions on each:

- Marcus Williams is going to be an excellent floor leader in the pro's. He'll stop trying to make the extraordinary play and settle for the smart one once he's in the pro's. I see him as a Jason Kidd type player in the future in the NBA.

- Rodney Carney is going to be a great wing player in the league. I know he could use some strength but I see him as a Jason Richardson type player in the future. Put him on a team with an up-tempo style that likes to push the ball and he will be a star.

- Richard Roby is a pure shooter and has ideal size for a 2-guard in the league. The league is always looking for shooters on the wing and this kid is great at it. Not just a shooter though, he has a fairly complete offensive game, and is a solid defender. Long arms allow him to play the passing lanes very well. It doesn't hurt that he's Kenyon Martins half brother too.

- JJ Redick can shoot the ball extremely well, but thats pretty much all he can do. Honestly, I see Trajan Langdon part 2 with Redick. Probably an unfair comparison because of the Duke connection, but I just can't help it. He'll probably have a better NBA career than Langdon, but I don't see him as being anything more than a bench player/3-point specialist in the league.

- Adam Morrison's game has been covered in pretty much all of these previous posts. Dominated inferior competition in the West Coast Conference, but won't be able to do the same in the NBA.

- Kevin Pittsnogle was a great player at West Virginia, but he seems like Scott Padgett part 2 for me.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

busts- joakim noah 


boom- rudy gay


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Bust:* Rodney Carney and Josh Boone both will be average role players their entire career. 

*Boom:* Adam Morrison - I don't think he will come into the league and light it on fire, but I do believe he will have a Mike Miller impact, win the ROY and pretty much pan out after that.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I am beginning to believe JJ Redick will be considered a bust by his haters no matter where he gets drafted. I also find it odd that his haters believe he isn't that good and will be out of the league in 3 years, yet if he doesn't average atleast 12-15ppg he will be considered a bust.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

It's too early but i'd say:

Bust = Joakim Noah (if he'll be picked in top 5); Aldridge (if in top 3)

Boom = Andrea Bargnani; Brandon Roy


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I am beginning to believe JJ Redick will be considered a bust by his haters no matter where he gets drafted. I also find it odd that his haters believe he isn't that good and will be out of the league in 3 years, yet if he doesn't average atleast 12-15ppg he will be considered a bust.


who said that if he averaged 12-15 ppg he will be considered a bust? if he averages that, id consider him a boom. Dont worry about the haters, worry about yourself. 

I predict that reddick will be a 9ppg kind of guy, and get around 15-20 minutes a game. I dont see him as a starter however. he struggles with athletes at the college level, and it isnt gonna get easier in the NBA.


oh, and

BUST: Josh McRoberts(if he leaves)

BOOMee Brown(i have a diffrent def of boom)


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

Busts: Bargnani, Splitter
Booms: Bargnani, Splitter,
I have never seen either of them play. Cant really say anything except never seen them play.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

iverson3 said:


> - Adam Morrison's game has been covered in pretty much all of these previous posts. Dominated inferior competition in the West Coast Conference, but won't be able to do the same in the NBA.
> 
> -


he averaged over 30 points a game in maui against uconn memphis and michigan state..

rodney carney whos one fo the best defenders in college and an above average athlete even by nba standards said after the game that morrisons unguardable..


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

Those stats are a bit misleading. He scored 43 against Michigan St. being guarded by a much smaller man the entire game(6'3 Shannon Brown and 6'4 Maurice Ager). He scored only 18 points and was held to 42% shooting(8 of 19, as opposed to the 50% he averaged over the season) against UCONN while being guarded by a future NBA SF(Rudy Gay). Against Memphis(which was not in the Maui invite), he scored 34 points, but shot 44% from the field and 12 of those came at the free throw line. Also, Carney only played 22 minutes so much of the time he was guarded by Douglass-Roberts or Williams or Anderson. While Carney was in the game, he outplayed Morrison scoring 17 points on 50% shooting from the field.

He doesn't defend well, doesn't rebound well(in the NBA starting SF's must rebound the ball), and isn't very strong. I'm not saying he will be out of the league in 3 years, but he won't ever be a star in the league, and that is what you expect out of a top 3 pick. The guy has a great shot and some other solid intagibles, but if you compare his upside to that of another SF that will be a top 3 pick in Rudy Gay, Morrison doesn't look like much more than a decent NBA player. I think the comparison to Mike Miller is a good one.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

iverson3 said:


> Booms: Marcus Williams(UCONN), Rodney Carney(Memphis), Richard Roby(Colorado)
> 
> Busts: JJ Redick(Duke), Adam Morrison(Gonzaga), Kevin Pittsnogle(West Virginia)
> 
> ...



:laugh: at Redick = Langdon. Tired.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I see Reddick as a Steve Kerr/John Paxson type. Maybe not a superstar, but the clutch shooter any team wants on the floor at the end of a game.

As a bust I see Josh Boone - if he comes out. He looks weak and unprepared for tough play. If he stays in school and gets tougher/stronger, then he might have a nice career.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

iverson3 said:


> Those stats are a bit misleading. He scored 43 against Michigan St. being guarded by a much smaller man the entire game(6'3 Shannon Brown and 6'4 Maurice Ager). He scored only 18 points and was held to 42% shooting(8 of 19, as opposed to the 50% he averaged over the season) against UCONN while being guarded by a future NBA SF(Rudy Gay). Against Memphis(which was not in the Maui invite), he scored 34 points, but shot 44% from the field and 12 of those came at the free throw line. Also, Carney only played 22 minutes so much of the time he was guarded by Douglass-Roberts or Williams or Anderson. While Carney was in the game, he outplayed Morrison scoring 17 points on 50% shooting from the field.
> 
> He doesn't defend well, doesn't rebound well(in the NBA starting SF's must rebound the ball), and isn't very strong. I'm not saying he will be out of the league in 3 years, but he won't ever be a star in the league, and that is what you expect out of a top 3 pick. The guy has a great shot and some other solid intagibles, but if you compare his upside to that of another SF that will be a top 3 pick in Rudy Gay, Morrison doesn't look like much more than a decent NBA player. I think the comparison to Mike Miller is a good one.


its not his fault how bad the draft is, im not saying hell be a star either, kenyon martin was picked number 1 and hes a good player but nowhere near a star..

why cant he have peja or wally like sucess?

peja cant guard anyone either and adams a tougher player..

and gay has amazing upside but hes a bytch..he has as good a chance becoming the next tim thomas as a star..


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

iverson3 said:


> Those stats are a bit misleading. He scored 43 against Michigan St. being guarded by a much smaller man the entire game(6'3 Shannon Brown and 6'4 Maurice Ager). He scored only 18 points and was held to 42% shooting(8 of 19, as opposed to the 50% he averaged over the season) against UCONN while being guarded by a future NBA SF(Rudy Gay). Against Memphis(which was not in the Maui invite), he scored 34 points, but shot 44% from the field and 12 of those came at the free throw line. Also, Carney only played 22 minutes so much of the time he was guarded by Douglass-Roberts or Williams or Anderson. While Carney was in the game, he outplayed Morrison scoring 17 points on 50% shooting from the field.
> 
> He doesn't defend well, doesn't rebound well(in the NBA starting SF's must rebound the ball), and isn't very strong. I'm not saying he will be out of the league in 3 years, but he won't ever be a star in the league, and that is what you expect out of a top 3 pick. The guy has a great shot and some other solid intagibles, but if you compare his upside to that of another SF that will be a top 3 pick in Rudy Gay, Morrison doesn't look like much more than a decent NBA player. I think the comparison to Mike Miller is a good one.


Maurice Ager and Shannon Brown are both athletic and have large wingspans which compensates for their lack of height. 12 free throw shots shows that morrison is being aggressive. Scouts always complain how players need to be more aggressive and thats what morrison is showing. The bottom line is that these are still top notch teams and despite these more talented teams he is still putting up great numbers.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Keith Closs said:


> its not his fault how bad the draft is, im not saying hell be a star either, kenyon martin was picked number 1 and hes a good player but nowhere near a star..
> 
> why cant he have peja or wally like sucess?
> 
> ...


Please refrain from swearing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Josh Boone is the same player his junior year, that he was his freshman year. In fact, it makes more sense that Okafor and Villanueva masked his weaknesses. Since Hilton Armstrong really isn't a star, he got exposed.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Boom*
#1 Rodney Carney - So many detractors, and I see so much potential success. He has steadily improved his all-around game, especially on the defensive end. Outside shot has improved. Leadership was always a question, but he displayed a great bit of it in the tournament playing with fire and emotion while urging his teammates all over the court. Basketball IQ is really my only concern with him. If he "gets it," I see Superstar potential.

#2 Joakim Noah - So many questions about his size (weight), athleticism, and shooting touch. The guy is a workout warrior from everything I've read so is apt to improve on his problem areas. I think he actually has a good chance to become more athletic as his body catches up with his 6" growth spurt.

#3 Bargnani - I've seen him in very limited minutes, but he has that rare combination of outside shooting coupled with athleticism. These type of guys haven't panned out too well in recent drafts, but the difference is that the guy can board and play defense. I wish I could have seen him in action more often, but I don't see any other guy out there with more boom potential.

*Bust*

#1 Josh McRoberts - lack of athleticism will make his transition to the pros very tough and take away from his game. I could see him out of the league in 5 or 6 years (i.e. maybe someone takes a chance on him after his rookie contract), or a career role player at best. Bill Wennington minus a couple of inches perhaps.

#2 Brandon Roy - his stock has most likely risen higher than any player in the course of the tournament. I think the kid has great talent, and I think a lot of people see the next Wade type story out of the kid. However, even though he gets to the basket he doesn't play above the rim which I think will limit his impact in the NBA. I see him as a good sixth man or a role player starter, but if he is picked in the top 8 I think that would definately put him worthy of bust consideration. I think that guys like Carney, Brewer, and maybe Collins should go before him, but most likely will not. I do think he is worth of a look in the 12-14 range (late lottery). I see him as a less explosive Larry Hughes as his max upside.

#3 Rajon Rondo - Someone is going to take a chance on him due to his speed and for a need at PG. The guy started off strong, and seemed to disappear the second half of the season. I think he'll have a career plagued by inconsistency and career backup PG will be his best case scenerio. More likely, he'll be a 3rd PG type guy or out of the league completely.

*Notes*
Other players I considered putting in the Boom portion: Ronnie Brewer, Hilton Armstrong, Richard Roby

My sleeper 2nd round Boom pick: Nick Fazekas

While I don't classify Roy as really a bust, I definately think he is not going to be good as a lot of people project him to be at the next level. One of the most overvalued would probably be a better term.

Other playes I considered putting in the Bust portion -- I thought about guys such as O'Bryant, Tyrus Thomas and Glen Davis, but the two latter are so gifted athletically that it is almost impossible to gauge. O'Bryant also has that massive wingspan that is impossible not to like in the NBA. I wouldn't be surprised any of these three were a boom or bust.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Bust: JJ Redick


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Jameh said:


> Have you ever heard of Corey Belsinger? He single handedly shut down Morrison more than once already this season. And to be honset, the best college defender isnt much better than an above average NBA defender. He'll have a harder time than you think. Right now if his shots not falling he resorts to scoring in the paint a bit, and his body frame isnt big enough to do any damage in the paint in the NBA. He's just too skinny. He won't be able to push people around and bang in the post like he does now.
> 
> To me...I'd be surprised if he turned out to be half of what Wally Szcerbiak is.


Redick was "shut down" by LSU and Temple. Did he face any defense in that game that would be above average by NBA standards?

I'm not trying to put down Redick. My point is that your agruement that "Morrison had one or two semi-poor games in college, therefore he won't be able to score in the league" is extremely flawed.

If you go by that rational there is not a player in NCAA competition that will succeed in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know how people can deny McRoberts' athleticism. I think he's plenty athletic. He just doesn't seem that tough to me. If he lives up to his potential, no reason why McRoberts couldn't be as good as Vin Baker (pre-drinking of course).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> I don't know how people can deny McRoberts' athleticism. I think he's plenty athletic. He just doesn't seem that tough to me. If he lives up to his potential, no reason why McRoberts couldn't be as good as Vin Baker (pre-drinking of course).


He has decent jumps and footspeed, it's his lateral footspeed that worries me.

Evidence in the LSU game when he air-balled what should have been a wide open dunk because he was worried about help defense coming over. I think he is going to struggle defensively with his lateral footspeed and offensively with strength--which obviously could be corrected over time.

I only see him being able to defend low post PFs at the next level. Match him up with someone that can hit drain a shot from 18-20 ft and he's going to be a liability. That's why I view his max potential as a role player off the bench.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

BOOM:
Rodney Carney
Josh McRoberts
Randy Foye
Allen Ray
Ryan Hollins
Hassan Adams
Quincy Douby

BUST:
Joakim Noah
Tyrus Thomas
Rudy Gay
Glen Davis
Kevin Pittsnogle
Josh Boone


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> BOOM:
> Rodney Carney
> Josh McRoberts
> Randy Foye
> ...


LOL, Hassan Adams as a boom and Rudy Gay as a bust. That's some great logic. Same type of athleticism except one is 5 inches taller, can block shots, make jumpers, but he'll be the bust. OK


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

What does anyone think of Pops Mensah-Bonsu?


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> LOL, Hassan Adams as a boom and Rudy Gay as a bust. That's some great logic. Same type of athleticism except one is 5 inches taller, can block shots, make jumpers, but he'll be the bust. OK


 Hassan actually knows how to utilize his strengths. Something Gay has yet to realize.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

pup2plywif said:


> Hassan actually knows how to utilize his strengths. Something Gay has yet to realize.


Oh ya, Adams looked like an allstar this season.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Oh ya, Adams looked like an allstar this season.


He put up better numbers than Gay did.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

AZwildcats4 said:


> He put up better numbers than Gay did.


Better numbers on a crappy team. Gay is playing with 5 other NBA players he has to share the ball with. Even being a one man show, Adams only scored 2 points a game more. Besides, stats to mean a thing anyways when it comes to getting drafted. Gay also had more blocks and rebounds and a better FT% if you want to go by stats.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Bust: Aldridge(soft), Rudy Gay(no killer instinct), Ronnie Brewer(tall point guards who cant shoot never work, the next Jerly Sasser), JJ Redick(if picked too high on a bad team),Foye

Boom:Brandon Roy(most talented player in the draft), Rondo(guy has great instincts and ball skills), James White(if picked in secound round will be a steal)


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Boom- Rudy Gay, Marcus Williams, Tyrus Thomas, Adam Morrison

Bust- Rajon Rondo (Can't shoot worth a sh*t), Brandon Roy (nothing overly special about his game that screams NBA star), Hassan Adams (Can't shoot, undersized, bad attitude, any questions?)


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Better numbers on a crappy team. Gay is playing with 5 other NBA players he has to share the ball with.


That is just not true. It is certainly a down year for Arizona, but they are far from being a crappy team. Remember they almost beat Villanova. There are 4 or 5 other players on that team that are at least NBA prospects. I watched every one of their games this year, AZ was far from being a one man show.

I'm not suggesting that Adams is a better prospect than Gay, but if Adams "didn't look like an all-star" than Gay definintly didn't either. 

Why is it so unreasonable to list Hassan as a boom and Gay as a bust? Let's say Gay goes top 5, and Adams goes early 2nd. Even if Gay turns out to be a better player, it's still possible that he could be a bust due to how high he was drafted. And it doesn't take much for a 2nd round pick to be a "boom".


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

AZwildcats4 said:


> That is just not true. It is certainly a down year for Arizona, but they are far from being a crappy team. Remember they almost beat Villanova. There are 4 or 5 other players on that team that are at least NBA prospects. I watched every one of their games this year, AZ was far from being a one man show.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that Adams is a better prospect than Gay, but if Adams "didn't look like an all-star" than Gay definintly didn't either.
> 
> Why is it so unreasonable to list Hassan as a boom and Gay as a bust? Let's say Gay goes top 5, and Adams goes early 2nd. Even if Gay turns out to be a better player, it's still possible that he could be a bust due to how high he was drafted. And it doesn't take for a 2nd round pick to be a "boom".


 :clap:


----------

